# 3 years Bachelor degree from Pakistan for ACS skill assessment?



## kz35 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

Can I have ACS skill assessment with a 3 years Bachelor degree in Computer Science from Pakistan?

Is it necessary to attest degree + transcript from HEC?

Have anyone with 3 years Bachelor degree got it?

Thanks,
kz


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Yes you can!*



kz35 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I have ACS skill assessment with a 3 years Bachelor degree in Computer Science from Pakistan?
> 
> ...


Hi Kz,

Yes, ACS does accept a 3 year Bachelor degree in CS from Pak. I had my ACS approved with a 3 year Bachelore degree from India.

Take a colour copy (preferred) of your Degree certificate and Transcript (mark sheets) and have it attested. I presume that you also know about the other docs required for ACS approval.

Regards,
Adrian


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

No one asks for HEC attestation, is this is some new requirement? have your read this on ACS website?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

the only attested documents they want through mail with the ACS assessment application are from notary public.


----------



## kz35 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you all who replied. i have some more questions and shall appreciate if you can reply.

Please share if anyone has got ACS assessment without degree attestation from HEC?

I have a Bachelor in 2002 and Master degree in 2006. I want to show only Bachelor degree for ACS assessment as obtaining Master's degree from university will make me late 2 months. Is it OK to apply only with 3 years Bachelor degree?

Neither on Transcript nor on Degree, 3 years are mentioned. Can ACS ask me for providing a degree duration certificate?

Thanks
KZ


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

kz35 said:


> Thank you all who replied. i have some more questions and shall appreciate if you can reply.
> 
> Please share if anyone has got ACS assessment without degree attestation from HEC?
> 
> ...


Don't create a problem if there isn't. If you want you can wait for 2 months no big deal.

Else just send what they asked for which is degree, transcript, experience letter(s), the online form signed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

A three years degree would not be equivalent to a 4 year Australian Bachelor's degree. Hence you would need to show experience for Group B. Make sure you have enough experience.


----------



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

My 2 year B.Sc and 2 Years M.Sc IT has been assessed as comparable to Bachelor Degree,

Best of luck
Mehar


----------

